# Jack plate failure



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

He’s a fellow member too.



https://hullmarineproducts.com/micro-jack-reinforcement


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

How old is it?


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I recently installed the Hull Marine reinforcement kit on my Micro Jacker; it made a big difference. Well worth the shekels, and Tyler Hull is a good guy to deal with. If you ever get out to the Houston area you're more than welcome to check mine out, and I believe a few others here have installed them.









Hull Marine Products reinforcement kit for Micro Jacker


I recently spoke to Tyler Hull at Hull Marine Products about his reinforcement kit. I ended up ordering one, and I just finished installing it (and I'm extremely impressed with how much smoother my Micro Jacker works now). The installation went very well until I dropped a roller - liberally...




www.microskiff.com


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I have nothing but good things to say about my Bobs plate.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

In my short experience with the Atlas Micro Jack Plate, at least with a heavy engine hanging on it, it requires tightening those bolts before or after every use. However, as the others have said, adding the Hull Marine Products Reinforcement Kit solves that problem. I recently added it to mine and its now about as close to bomb proof as you can get- HIGHLY RECOMMEND. Of course frequent lubing is still a good idea as it is with any jack plate.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

This is easy..Bob's


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> This is easy..Bob's


No it aint....

It depends on your setup, rigging and engine size. And the goals of the skiff - shedding weight here and there all add up overall.

The micro has self contained cylinder that is in the plate itself. This makes rigging easier and cleans up the aft storage.

Bobs is at least 15 to 20 pounds heavier and has an external pump that is 10 lbs of this weight.

For true micros running 60 hp and under, Atlas is a great choice, but it may need this reinforcement. Why it binds, I am not exactly sure. Some people have no issue ever, some have. But, I've also seen people trailer their skiffs with the jackplate partially up, or fully up. It should be all the way down.

Heavier engines - I'd go Bobs.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I can tell you why the MicroJacker binds. It’s a terribly bad design. Any $900 jackplate that needs another $115 kit to operate correctly is junk. I wish they would update the design because all they have going for them is their weight. 

•The ram is WAY off center
•The machining is over 1/4” off from left to right halves of the plate (confirmed)
•The slide bolt design sucks
•The actuator is too small for the recommended weight rating and even when new slow as hell and any bind on it begins to overload it and they burn up


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

BOB’S! They have a lightweight unit now. Maybe not quite as light as the Atlas, but it ain’t gonna fail like pretty much all the others do either!


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

Thanks for all the advice everyone. The reinforcement kit seems like a good idea. But with my jackplate being 8 years old and having a number of other issues, it’s time for replacement. Would hate to spend $900 on a new micro then have to modify it with after market stuff. Seems like bobs is the right move for my setup, the skiff can handle the added weight.


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Bobs is my recommendation. That being said it is wider than the micro jacker. Bobs will not fit between the sponsons on a mosquito. Tried that route during the build but no go. Have ordered the hull marine products reinforcement kit and will go that way. Haven’t had any issues YET but not taking any unnecessary chances.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Action Series Mini jack plate - Narrow


Action Series Mini jack plate - Micro, Action series jack plate, action jac, action series jack, hydraulic jack plate, setback, bob's machine shop, lift plate, hydraulic lift plate, made in usa




bobsmachine.com




Tell’em we sent ya! JC


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

JC Designs said:


> Action Series Mini jack plate - Narrow
> 
> 
> Action Series Mini jack plate - Micro, Action series jack plate, action jac, action series jack, hydraulic jack plate, setback, bob's machine shop, lift plate, hydraulic lift plate, made in usa
> ...


Looks like the mini series isn’t rated for my f70. Guessing I should step up the the regular action series?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

reedriley8 said:


> Looks like the mini series isn’t rated for my f70. Guessing I should step up the the regular action series?


Yes and don’t look back. Have installed around 2,000 of them in my 25 years in the business with ZERO failures! Not even a solenoid on the pump though some folks have had them go which is honestly to be expected.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

JC Designs said:


> Yes and don’t look back. Have installed around 2,000 of them in my 25 years in the business with ZERO failures! Not even a solenoid on the pump though some folks have had them go which is honestly to be expected.


Is that clamp on only? Or do they make a mod for bolt on?


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I can tell you why the MicroJacker binds. It’s a terribly bad design. Any $900 jackplate that needs another $115 kit to operate correctly is junk. I wish they would update the design because all they have going for them is their weight.
> 
> •The ram is WAY off center
> •The machining is over 1/4” off from left to right halves of the plate (confirmed)
> ...


Good points - I got a new one for $600 and already have Tyler's mods - going to give it a go and see how I like it. I've used Bob's for years, but trying to go lighter and give something else a try.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

coconutgroves said:


> Is that clamp on only? Or do they make a mod for bolt on?


No, it’s bolt on and you need a kit to mount a clamp on outboard. 
I would be tempted to mount a 70 2 stroke on it because a 4 stroke 50 is about the same weight.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

coconutgroves said:


> Good points - I got a new one for $600 and already have Tyler's mods - going to give it a go and see how I like it. I've used Bob's for years, but trying to go lighter and give something else a try.


Starting out with a new Atlas Micro and the reinforcement kit wouldn’t be a bad move. It’s adding the kit to a plate that already has binding issues and the actuator is slowing down and only a matter of time before it craps out. I don’t care what anyone else says about their micro lasting 800 hours, they are junk without the Hull Marine reinforcement kit. I hope you get years out of yours bro.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

coconutgroves said:


> Is that clamp on only? Or do they make a mod for bolt on?


@Smackdaddy53 answered it already. Bob’s makes a race series also that is just the regular plate with a lot of material removed to lighten them up. A member on here did a thread doing the same with hole saws and a router.


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

coconutgroves said:


> Is that clamp on only? Or do they make a mod for bolt on?


Looks like they make a mini for bolt on as well, it’s just a tad wider than the one in the link


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

Figured I should mention, after some thought, it seems like this latest issue occurred while trailering. I am forced to trailer with my jack plate slightly elevated due to how low my boat/trailer sits on the ground. Which almost makes this even more annoying, not like I had it all the way jacked up...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

reedriley8 said:


> Figured I should mention, after some thought, it seems like this latest issue occurred while trailering. I am forced to trailer with my jack plate slightly elevated due to how low my boat/trailer sits on the ground. Which almost makes this even more annoying, not like I had it all the way jacked up...


That should be no reason for bolts to fall out, shear off or come loose. More forces are at work while running it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looking at new Yamaha 4 stroke outboard specs...the 50 is 247 pounds and 70 is 253. My 2 stroke 70 is 225. No reason you couldn’t hang a 70TLR or F70 on one of those micro Bob’s. I’m sure someone will beat be up about it but whatever.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

JC Designs said:


> Action Series Mini jack plate - Narrow
> 
> 
> Action Series Mini jack plate - Micro, Action series jack plate, action jac, action series jack, hydraulic jack plate, setback, bob's machine shop, lift plate, hydraulic lift plate, made in usa
> ...


I wonder if this plate would suffice for tahatsu 60? Think it’s same weight as the 50.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

CKEAT said:


> I wonder if this plate would suffice for tahatsu 60? Think it’s same weight as the 50.


I’m sure it would be just fine. What does the 60 weigh?


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’m sure it would be just fine. What does the 60 weigh?


217lbs


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

CKEAT said:


> 217lbs


Looks like the pump is all external on this new mini from bobs


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

CKEAT said:


> Looks like the pump is all external on this new mini from bobs


217 is 40# less than the Yamaha 50...you’ll be fine. I should have gotten this micro instead of the Flats Jack for my 2 smoke 70 that’s 225#


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Yea it may be worth a try


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

CKEAT said:


> Looks like the pump is all external on this new mini from bobs


That’s good!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Looking at new Yamaha 4 stroke outboard specs...the 50 is 247 pounds and 70 is 253. My 2 stroke 70 is 225. No reason you couldn’t hang a 70TLR or F70 on one of those micro Bob’s. I’m sure someone will beat be up about it but whatever.


Only 6 lbs between the 50 and 70? Damn.....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

coconutgroves said:


> Only 6 lbs between the 50 and 70? Damn.....


Unless their specs are off, yessir!


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

Just talked to Bob's and one of their distributers. Bob's says 4-5 week wait for a plate, one of their distributors, boat owners world, is saying 6-8 weeks. This is no bueno.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

reedriley8 said:


> Just talked to Bob's and one of their distributers. Bob's says 4-5 week wait for a plate, one of their distributors, boat owners world, is saying 6-8 weeks. This is no bueno.


Everything is getting like that...


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Everything is getting like that...


Its crazy... Found and bought a Bob's flats jack. The 4" setback version rated up to 115hp, pump mounts inside boat on this model, for $850 at Boatownersworld.com. Now all I have to do is wait


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

reedriley8 said:


> Its crazy... Found and bought a Bob's flats jack. The 4" setback version rated up to 115hp, pump mounts inside boat on this model, for $850 at Boatownersworld.com. Now all I have to do is wait


That’s where I get my plates and switches. Great customer service too.


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

Odd finding a 4", 115 hp unit on the boat owners site but I can't find it on the Bob's website. I may call Bob's to see what is up with that. Seems that unit would be ideal for most of our boats. I wanted more info but found zero.


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

MudSkipper said:


> Odd finding a 4", 115 hp unit on the boat owners site but I can't find it on the Bob's website. I may call Bob's to see what is up with that. Seems that unit would be ideal for most of our boats. I wanted more info but found zero.


Think it’s an older model. Also referred to as the flats jack. Guy says it weighs 35ish pounds since the pump is inboard. 100-104000 is the model number.


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MudSkipper said:


> Odd finding a 4", 115 hp unit on the boat owners site but I can't find it on the Bob's website. I may call Bob's to see what is up with that. Seems that unit would be ideal for most of our boats. I wanted more info but found zero.


It’s the one I have and told you about.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Glad I bought my Bob's a while back even though I don't need it yet. It's sitting in my closet. Will sell for $3000 😉


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

So I got a call from boat owners world, they called to tell me that Bob’s doesn't make the ‘flats jack’ (rated up to 115hp) anymore. Thought that was strange as I asked the people at bobs and boat owners world several questions about it, then purchased it through their website. Had to go up to the heavier plate rated for 300hp. Just figured it was worth mentioning on here.


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

reedriley8 said:


> So I got a call from boat owners world, they called to tell me that Bob’s doesn't make the ‘flats jack’ (rated up to 115hp) anymore. Thought that was strange as I asked the people at bobs and boat owners world several questions about it, then purchased it through their website. Had to go up to the heavier plate rated for 300hp. Just figured it was worth mentioning on here.


Thanks for that information. No wonder I couldn't find the info on there site.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

reedriley8 said:


> So I got a call from boat owners world, they called to tell me that Bob’s doesn't make the ‘flats jack’ (rated up to 115hp) anymore. Thought that was strange as I asked the people at bobs and boat owners world several questions about it, then purchased it through their website. Had to go up to the heavier plate rated for 300hp. Just figured it was worth mentioning on here.


Wow! I must have gotten mine right before they stopped selling them. Strange that they would stop selling a jackplate that is rated for smaller HP outboards when weenie boats like ours are so popular.


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Wow! I must have gotten mine right before they stopped selling them. Strange that they would stop selling a jackplate that is rated for smaller HP outboards when weenie boats like ours are so popular.


have a feeling it has to do with them releasing their new mini jac (up to 50hp). Also bay boats with big HP rule the market, apparently. I’ll stick with my weenie boat.


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

CKEAT said:


> Looks like the pump is all external on this new mini from bobs


Yes, the pump is external. I put one on my Pro with F70 and absolutely love it. Obviously, i give Bob's 2 thimbs up!


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

Bob's Action series.


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

Finally got the bobs all hooked up. She is fast. Testing it in the water tomorrow


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Marshdweller08 said:


> Bob's Action series.


More importantly is whats the story of that "Jeep" Looks like one my dad and I built, ours could run with the rockcrawler tube buggies.


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

flyclimber said:


> More importantly is whats the story of that "Jeep" Looks like one my dad and I built, ours could run with the rockcrawler tube buggies.


Just an old 89 w/ LS1, 700r4, atlas t-case, 14 bolt, dana 60






and linked / stretched.


----------



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

The setback and weight of my bobs seem to contribute greatly to the squat on the B2's. Advertised weight on Bobs website is 70# and having all that cantilever behind the transom is no bueno for draft. Being able to delete the pump with the atlas would be sweet and only 4" setback.


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

Marshdweller08 said:


> Yes, the pump is external. I put one on my Pro with F70 and absolutely love it. Obviously, i give Bob's 2 thimbs up!


 Did you go with the mini 50HP rated jack plate with your F70?? Bobs stuff seems so bomb proof im guessing it would be just fine.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

C Brueckner said:


> Did you go with the mini 50HP rated jack plate with your F70?? Bobs stuff seems so bomb proof im guessing it would be just fine.


I agree. My Bob's mini is BEEFY !!!!!!!!!! And for sale.


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

C Brueckner said:


> Did you go with the mini 50HP rated jack plate with your F70?? Bobs stuff seems so bomb proof im guessing it would be just fine.


Cory. You have seen mine on the Pro it's the self contained Action Sereis 4" set back, up to 300 HP. Had to get this size because the 50 HP JP was under rated. 
Carl


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

Marshdweller08 said:


> Cory. You have seen mine on the Pro it's the self contained Action Sereis 4" set back, up to 300 HP. Had to get this size because the 50 HP JP was under rated.
> Carl


Haha!! As soon as I hit post I looked at those pictures and the boats you own and thought that was you! Thanks Carl


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

whoislang said:


> The setback and weight of my bobs seem to contribute greatly to the squat on the B2's. Advertised weight on Bobs website is 70# and having all that cantilever behind the transom is no bueno for draft. Being able to delete the pump with the atlas would be sweet and only 4" setback.


Meh


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Meh


You back fo real? Great to see. Welcome back!


----------



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Meh


Meh what


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

The B2s received a lot of "it looks like it is sinking comments" . I know, I had one for 9 years. Your 70 two stroke is lighter than the 50 and 60 etecs they put on a lot of them. And you have a key slot transom, so your engine isn't hanging off the back anyway. I guess my point is , it is going to look squatty no matter what.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

whoislang said:


> Meh what


Meh meh


----------



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Meh meh


You got too much time on your hands bro


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

whoislang said:


> You got too much time on your hands bro


Getting paid while ruffling panties...

Those B2s are squatty without an outboard on them just like a Maverick HPX-T. I had an Atlas Micro and now a 4” Bob’s and there is such a marginal difference in draft you can’t even tell without measuring the 1/8”draft you lose with a little more weight on the Bob’s.
Most of this crap people talk about is in their head. Draft numbers and props are two of the most misunderstood topics in the boating world...especially among skiff guys. I’ve met countless people that believe these myths and had the pleasure of showing them differently.
But don’t mind me, I don’t know much about boats.
Show me a photo of a B2 or the hull it is splashed from that doesn’t squat and I don’t mean a photo with a 200 pound dude on the bow. I’m not talking shit, my hull does the same thing, it’s the nature of the beast and it would do the same with or without a tunnel and did the same with and without an Atlas or Bob’s and with or without a 2 stroke 70 or 4 stroke 70 hanging on it. I have the hull yours is splashed from in my yard right now and ran it with a 2 stroke 90, a 2 stroke 70 and a 2 stroke 60 with no huge change. The 90 did not go much faster because the weight to horsepower was not enough to be as efficient as the 2 stroke 70 which has more torque. With all those outboards the stern rub rails were nearly in the water.


----------



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Getting paid while ruffling panties...
> 
> Those B2s are squatty without an outboard on them just like a Maverick HPX-T. I had an Atlas Micro and now a 4” Bob’s and there is such a marginal difference in draft you can’t even tell without measuring the 1/8”draft you lose with a little more weight on the Bob’s.
> Most of this crap people talk about is in their head. Draft numbers and props are two of the most misunderstood topics in the boating world...especially among skiff guys. I’ve met countless people that believe these myths and had the pleasure of showing them differently.
> ...


Panties in full alignment over here... just saying you have more posts than 50% of members combined lol. Keep it up

draft, prop, pole, jackplate, motor you name it. You are spot on that the www has exaggerated the significance of all of these things. To me it's the Indian, not the stick. The right Indian could probably out fish most people from a dugout canoe. That being said I agree that this boat will likely squat regardless of the setup and after dialing it in as best possible last year I've been more focused on how I'm fishing. I've realized that this boat will do 90% of what I ask of it regardless of how I set it up.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

these do have issues aplenty but yours looks like it hasn't been lubricated in forever.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

oops. 5 month old post.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

whoislang said:


> Panties in full alignment over here... just saying you have more posts than 50% of members combined lol. Keep it up
> 
> draft, prop, pole, jackplate, motor you name it. You are spot on that the www has exaggerated the significance of all of these things. To me it's the Indian, not the stick. The right Indian could probably out fish most people from a dugout canoe. That being said I agree that this boat will likely squat regardless of the setup and after dialing it in as best possible last year I've been more focused on how I'm fishing. I've realized that this boat will do 90% of what I ask of it regardless of how I set it up.


I don’t know what my post count has to do with your boat squatting. Keep it up.


----------



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I don’t know what my post count has to do with your boat squatting. Keep it up.


It has nothing to do with it, it was a general comment


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

whoislang said:


> It has nothing to do with it, it was a general comment


No one cares. Let’s stop adding to my post count since you are so concerned about how much I post.


----------

